# 2012 Sentra Temperamental Starting



## jfurka (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello,
We recently purchased a used 2012 Sentra. It's in very good condition except it's difficult to start at times. Sometimes it starts right away, at others it just cranks away. It eventually starts but not sure what is going on. Doesn't seem to be a pattern. I checked the forums but have only seen starting problems for very old models. We had it checked but no codes are coming up. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You probably should start off by doing a general tune-up like replacing the spark plugs, air filter, etc. Check for correct fuel pressure. When replacing the spark plugs, always use the OEM NGK plugs not something like Bosch or champion. The fuel injectors might be dirty; run some good injection cleaner, like Techron or Redline SL-1, through the system; give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job.


----------



## jfurka (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I can put in the fuel injection cleaner right away. The car has less than 62,000 so you would think the spark plugs are still good, but when your "debugging" a problem, best to get them changed. I guess I would need the dealer to do a fuel pressure check?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you don't have much experience in auto mechanics, then it's best to have a Nissan dealer check the fuel pressure. The pressure should be somewhere around 51 psi at idle. Also it's best to replace the air filter.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would have the fuel pressure checked, and more importantly, have a fuel pressure leakdown test performed.


----------



## jfurka (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you for the additional test suggestion. We're making an appointment with service now and will discuss the leakdown test.


----------

